# URGENT!!! Stray dog for the night.



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

About half an hour ago on Ori's evening walk, we ran into wandering pup. She's absolutely darling, and I think she may have Golden in her. She has a nametag and a license, but I can't read the phone number. From what I could make out, I think her name is Llaguna. She's friendly but I'm a little concerned about how her and Ori are getting along...they're fine, tails wagging but then the girlie wants to get a bit rougher, and Ori's not used to that, it takes me a few minutes to pull them apart. I don't think there's really any malice in her...and she knows the "sit" command but I'm at a loss at what to do over night. I've never had this issue with keeping a dog overnight for the council...OR with two in the same house.

HELP!

Edit to add: I forgot to mention - they seem so eager to play with one another but I've had to keep them seperated. Unfortunately, though there's only two places to keep them - the house and the yard. I feel horrible leaving her out there because Ori needs to go to the bathroom, but yet...I think she's still mainly a puppy and I don't know what else she knows. She's got sit down (better than Ori even!) but she jumps, and she took a lunge at my face a moment ago...only a lick but still, it frightened me with it being a strange dog. 

Poor girl has no idea the danger she put herself in THREE times when I tried to get her to follow us home...we live by a main road's intersection and she just waltzed out...I was terrified for her. I don't know what food she eats, but I've had my mom get a can of dog food from the gas station later...a little unorithodox I know, but I can't let her go hungry. The main issue I had was with my mom telling me "it's not your problem, you should have left her there...if she gets hit, oh well...not your problem". Oh, I was steamed!

Anyway, here's a couple of pics I snapped that maybe someone will know what to do, or give me a clue as to what exactly she is! She's loving, but apparently not very calm. Sit seems to be be the only command she knows. So pup, or undertrained?































Note: You can't see it on the photos, but I distinctly see German Shepherd in her tail, too.


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Don't have any help for you but she is cute. I see Shepherd also in those ears. I hope you find her home. Its warm there so I guess spending the night outside won't hurt her and in a fenced yard keep her safe. Keep us updated...


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

They seem to be playing okay together when supervised, and I had a chance to look at her collar closer again...no name it was just the logo for the Animal Welfare League, which sadly like the council, I don't think is now open until Wednesday because of the holidays. I don't mind keeping her for longer, I'm just a bit worried about how her family might feel. It's 10:30pm here and too late to go door-knocking (and not safe either). Also, while I have food...it might not be the RIGHT food for her and I don't want to upset her tummy.

They play nicely, and there's no actual fighting, but it seems "Llaguna" which now I've been stuck on calling her...seems to think it's gender-swap land. She thinks she's the boy and Ori is the girl! It's been a bit tough trying to get her to realize otherwise and Ori just crouches and looks at me like "mom, what is she DOING??" right before I intervene.

ETA: It also seems she knows how to open my doors! She just opened the screen door, AND the wooden door. Thankfully it was locked! I have a Houdini dog on my hands...


----------



## RedDogs (Jan 30, 2010)

- Call and leave a message at the rescue places. SOMEONE is going in daily to take care of animals and probably to check messages. They might be able to pair you up with the lost/found.
- Make some signs to hang in the neighborhood where you found her. 
- Call vets and leave info about her as well as take her in to check for amicrochip

Recovery Tips: I Found a Stray Dog | Missing Pet Partnership

Sometimes if you take the tag and run a marker over it or scrub the tag you will be able to see the number better.


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Thank you, RedDogs. I'm pretty sure I can do a local check and see if I can find her family, if I can't then I'll be calling up around the place to find someone who can search for them. Animal Welfare League is a Rescue here, and all dogs adopted are microchipped, so I would say she is...it just takes calling the right people at the right times. I'm just lost as to what to do overnight. She's *very* energetic and I'm a bit worried for her as she really only seems to know "sit", she has eaten though, and drank so she's not too stressed out. I doubt I'll be getting any sleep tonight though with her banging and crying at the door.  I have no choice though.


----------



## C's Mom (Dec 7, 2009)

Thank you for helping this girl out. Hope her owners come around and find her.


----------



## Elisabeth Kazup (Aug 23, 2008)

She reminds me of our daughter's rescue, Sascha, who was labeled Aussie mix. She has that eager, happy look to her sit; what I call the 'active sit'. It looks like she's just ready to burst. I hope you're able to find her family. Bless you for keeping her safe. :smooch:


----------



## janine (Aug 8, 2009)

Maybe her name should be Houdini and good chance if she can open doors that is how she got loose from her home. Her home might be close...good luck.


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Oh, she terrified me when she was trying to follow...she kept getting distracted and trying to just walk right across the busy road. I figured if I left her there, she would most likely be injured. I'll go back to the place we found her and knock on a few doors tomorrow. If there's no luck there, I'll be calling around to see if any places are open. Poor family must be going crazy without her.


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

I found someone who knows of sweet Llaguna and it pains me to say....she was abandonned by her owners 5 days ago. The neighbor's of her owners have told me they took off leaving her one bowl of kibble 5 days ago which she polished off in the first day...she's been howling and whining since and she stays in the backyard the whole time. The RSPCA has been called, and the local council but they won't do anything unless she's been there alone with no food for two weeks! I hate the government system who allows these kinds of things to happen. It seems me and the owner's neighbors are going to have to find her another home that will love her and take care of her. She's starved for attention, is completely neglected, I'm surprised she's not aggressive!

Some people make me SICK.


----------



## GoldenSummer (Mar 26, 2010)

Ori said:


> I found someone who knows of sweet Llaguna and it pains me to say....she was abandonned by her owners 5 days ago. The neighbor's of her owners have told me they took off leaving her one bowl of kibble 5 days ago which she polished off in the first day...she's been howling and whining since and she stays in the backyard the whole time. The RSPCA has been called, and the local council but they won't do anything unless she's been there alone with no food for two weeks! I hate the government system who allows these kinds of things to happen. It seems me and the owner's neighbors are going to have to find her another home that will love her and take care of her. She's starved for attention, is completely neglected, I'm surprised she's not aggressive!
> 
> Some people make me SICK.


OMG thats horrible! How could they do that? let alone do it right before Christmas?? To think of that poor thing left alone like that for Christmas! Oh I hope you can find her a good loving home! Definitely keep us updated! I'm so happy you took her in and didn't leave her behind.


----------



## Jackson'sMom (Oct 13, 2007)

So this poor abandoned dog has to starve for 2 weeks before the 'authorities' will help her? That is really sick. Thank you for saving her. Good luck finding a loving home for her.


----------



## Oakley&SegersMom (Feb 1, 2009)

Thank goodness you found her! Can you not just tell the "authorities" that she has been alone for 2 weeks? They wouldn't know any better would they? Just so sad to think people can discard a pet without a thought.
Carol


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

We contacted someone realy nice from the emergency council and he's came to collect her. I tried telling them since she's unsuitable to go back to her registered owners, that I would find her a home. Ori and Jasmine's breeders would be the best place for her. 

The owners will get a fine, but whether she will be given back to them, I don't know. If they DO need to rehome her, I will help in anyway possible, however the guy told me that just because she has tags she's looked after and the owners will want her back even though he tried calling them with no answer. Want her back, yes. Should have her back? Heck NO! She's not looked after just because she's got tags. Tags just prevent the council from coming around and giving you an $80 fine...the most abusive dog owners give it to their dogs to get away with more. How is a dog who has been left out in the back yard and almost getting run over for 5 days with no food and water "looked after" I feel so rotten now that I called them. I could have just had her rehomed in secret to prevent the sweetheart from being hurt.


----------



## Charliethree (Jul 18, 2010)

Don't feel bad. You tried to do the 'right thing' even tho it did not turn out the way you hoped! Lots of people would not have even considered taking her in. Lets hope (if she is returned to her undeserving owners) she will be living near you again and you will get a second chance to 'help her out'.


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

Charliethree said:


> Don't feel bad. You tried to do the 'right thing' even tho it did not turn out the way you hoped! Lots of people would not have even considered taking her in. Lets hope (if she is returned to her undeserving owners) she will be living near you again and you will get a second chance to 'help her out'.


Their neighbor and I swapped numbers to keep in check too. If she DOES go back, then we will keep a strict eye and report them immediately. I refuse to see that beautiful girl so distraught the way she was again. Poor thing...I thought she was just frightened, but she was really attention starved. I hope she finds a nice home, best believe if I ever see those dodgy people again, I will be giving them a piece of my mind.


----------



## Ranger (Nov 11, 2009)

Thank goodness you found her!! That poor girl. People make me sick. Both the "owners" who did this and the authorities who have such stupid rules they can't help a dog in need until it's almost too late. 

I know it doesn't make a huge difference, but how can people treat their animals like that around Christmas? Not that doing it during other times of the year makes it any better, but still! We had a skinny, St.Bernard pup dumped at the stable last week...someone from the barn actually SAW the dog get dumped. Poor thing was pushed out of a car that barely slowed down and rolled into the ditch, then got up and CHASED the car until we could catch him. Luckily, someone from the barn had a friend that was looking for a St. Bernard and she's since adopted him. At least he had a better Christmas...

Good luck figuring out what to do with this poor dog and bless you for taking care of her until then!


----------



## Karen519 (Aug 21, 2006)

*Ori*

Ori

Thank God you took her in-can you check with the Council to see if the owners are taking her back or if you can find a home for her.


----------



## FinnTastic (Apr 20, 2009)

donèt feel bad for calling the council. That is what you are suppose to do anyway. Will they let you check in on her?


----------



## OriJames (Jan 23, 2009)

I'm hoping they will. I can give the Animal Welfare League a call where she's being looked after until her owners are contacted and they can let me know what's happening. I'm hoping to get in contact with Jasmine and Ori's breeders today or tomorrow and see if they may have a place for her. We established that she's German Shepherd X Red Heeler with even a bit of dingo. Which is actually a little common for Dingo mixes to pop up in domestic breeds. They have a huge farm out in the country coast areas so they should have plenty of room and she'd need that. Having a pup as hyper as her and not getting much exercise in the suburbs here is boderline cruel. The suburbs here are opposite to the states. Inner city living is expensive as heck, suburbs are considered "poor town" in most areas...especially my side of the city. The best areas for a girl like her, would be a large farm otherwise there's not much hope of her being happy.  If they can take her, I can look after her until they bring Jasmine and take her back with them.

I have her registration tag number to identify when I give the the rescus a call, but whether they'll speak to me with not being the owner or not, I have no clue. Sadly, the rescuse here aren't no kill shelters that the council works with, so there's limited time. And, if they find her unsuitable for rehoming...which could be anything from a case of ring-worm to her attention needs...she'll just be euthanased.  I lost a pup that way once because of my own housing issues, no ring-worm until he was there for over 4 weeks and it was only "suspected". A rotten policy if you ask me. It's ring-worm, not cancer. But, thems the breaks around here.

I'm so glad the St Bernard found a happy home. What a horrible thing for people to do. These are the kinds of things that really makes me wonder about who the more superior and compassionate species are!

Also, sadly Ranger the only "authorized" rescues here are all run by the government adn run on government policy, they're not fully funded by them, so they do require some donations from outer sources, but they go by the same protocol and they're partially funded...so the government makes the rules, which pays the councils, which partially fund and control the rescues. Hence why there is only one very uncommon dog association here that has a no-kill policy but they aren't endorsed by the councils, nor have any association with them. If the dog is registered to the council, in part you are required by law to contact the council and not anyone else. So if they won't help...you're pratically screwed. It's a sad situation because they really don't care as long as the dogs aren't overflowing on their streets.


----------

